# have you seen any waterfowl migrants



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

Yesterday I have seen over 1000 birds in my area of wisconsin.

I am from northeastern wisconsin.

I am going to start taking pictures pretty soon.

How about you guys.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

There are a handfull of Canada's here in town. Not many ducks yet!!


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

thousands of ducks flying around st.louis , at our snow goose hole , it was like we walked into a bat cave , the sun was going down and it was just black with ducks . most ducks ive ever seen it was awesome , loved to have a kid out there , every kind of puddle duck and diver landed in our decoys , pretty sweet


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Saw the first mated pairs of honkers north of my farmstead 12 days ago.
No open sloughs for them yet, though...


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Western NODAK has thousands of Canucks


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

large number Canada geese and low number snow geese around Pick City,ND


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nothing much here but im sure down where i hunt there migrating in and out. At the end of the duck season and i mean the weekend after closing the damn ducks come by the thousands! Its like the know that there safe. :eyeroll: :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Most have got pushed back south


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Lots a birds in the south central region of north dakota mostly canadas but some ducks(mallards and pintails) a few snow geese too


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

couple mallards and a lot of canadas


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

There are a few ducks but a decent number of geese around. Not any BIG numbers though :-?


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

tons of sky carp around here (canadas)


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tons of canada's. When are they going to have a spring season for the damn things? :sniper:


----------

